# Premium and Standard Xpel paint protection film for rhinestone decals



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried out the Premium or Standard Xpel paint protection film for rhinestone decals? From looking at the spec sheets, the difference between Premium vs Standard is that Premium has a topcoat of 0.5 mils vs 0.3 mils in the Standard. Would this make it too thick for good adhesion of the rhinestones? Also, the description of the topcoats are somewhat different. Would this matter? Here's a link to the Technical Data Sheets: 
http://www.xpel.com/media-new/pdf/tds_xpf_premium.pdf
http://www.xpel.com/media-new/pdf/tds_xpf_standard.pdf

Thanks in advance for any insight into this.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Before you try that out you should try the rhinestone stickons material from Rhinestone Designz.com. It's much easier to use than the xpel.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

looks interesting! does it apply similar to expel? same temp?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

BHD said:


> looks interesting! does it apply similar to expel? same temp?


Yes and the neat thing about it is that you don't have to remove the backer material before you give it to customers. The xpel material would crinkle under the heat and the backing had xpel written all over it. This material doesn't crinkle up after you press it and it's really easy to remove it. Plus the backer isn't printed.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are alot of materials out that work well , 

3mm Paint protection material is sold by Napa to the public too.
Check your local auto stores where you live.

DAS Decal material as well as many paint protection films, 

Xpel also has the Mat finish material as well.

Do a google search for Paint protection film, and you will come up with some good ones.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got some xpel in a couple weeks ago....value roll. this time it doesnt have the xpel logo on the back.FYI....xpel is not manufacturing the value any longer,once their inventory is gone its gone.Last time I checked they only had 14" and 29" in stock and only had 80 rolls left.that was a few months ago.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Good info eric, as always thanks

Sandy jo


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> There are alot of materials out that work well ,
> 
> 3mm Paint protection material is sold by Napa to the public too.
> Check your local auto stores where you live.
> ...


What I come up for cost is 
Clear material 4 cents per sqin

Napa is 16 cents per sq in in the biggest online they have 12"x84"

The other two I don't know about cuz I can't find pricing online.

Price wise vs material ability vs ease of get which one gets the 4 stars ? If the clear works as good as the xpel and 3m is seems like the winner but I haven't used any of them yet. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> What I come up for cost is
> Clear material 4 cents per sqin
> 
> Napa is 16 cents per sq in in the biggest online they have 12"x84"
> ...


What is the clear material that you refer to? Maybe I'm not aware of a less expensive alternative?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

What krystie is talking about
Rhinestone StickOns

Here you can get it in sheets 
Rhinestone StickOns

macro.

Mark


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

It really is good stuff too. Compared to xpel it's hands down the winner for me. Plus it's not a paint protective film. It's made for rhinestone decals.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

since its not paint protection have you tried it on paint to see what happens down the road ?

thanks


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't tried it. It should work though. I use it mainly for rhinestone decals. When I said it's not a paint protective film, I meant it's not marketed in the manner that the xpel is. It's made especially for rhinestones and decals. You've got me thinking. I'll try it and let you know what happens.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.
I be somewhat worried someone put it on their paint part and then when it was taken off the paint might come with it and the bs stuff starts.

Mark


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I just did a small heart and stuck it on the bumper. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I emailed Scott at Rhinestone Designz.com to ask him more questions. This is what he said. 

"Our material is made from the same material used for PPF, with the exception of the liner which was tested and chosen for rhinestone decal use. So people can feel very secure that this material will work great on car windows and car paint and endure the long-term exposure of the outdoors."


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

There has to be a less expensive alternative out there. I'll do some research and let you know what I find out.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

rubyred said:


> There has to be a less expensive alternative out there. I'll do some research and let you know what I find out.


What did your search find Rubyred?


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you find out anything yet????


----------

